# Any time you laugh, you win



## Tez3 (Mar 23, 2020)

Perhaps it's being ex military but I've always found anything that makes you laugh gets you through a crisis. Admittedly some military humour is on the 'dark side' ( you think? as Gibbs would say) but I thought a thread to post up all the funny jokes, memes, pictures etc about self isolating, social distancing etc would do more good than us arguing about it. I'll start.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Tez3 (Mar 23, 2020)

How long is this social distancing supposed to last?

My husband keeps trying to come in the house.


----------



## _Simon_ (Mar 23, 2020)

Hahaha love it, great idea. Some of the memes are hilarious...


----------



## _Simon_ (Mar 23, 2020)

Also got a kick out this video, the true bunkai of kata for this time period XD

Kyoshi Ante Brännbacka


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## _Simon_ (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## _Simon_ (Mar 30, 2020)

A very helpful fitness vid for those at home! I was in absolute tears watching this XDXDXD

Dylan Naughton


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## granfire (Mar 30, 2020)

JR 137 said:


> View attachment 22742


Damn! that's High Stake Poker!


----------



## Steve (Mar 30, 2020)

Saw this on a Facebook group.This isn't my St. Bernard, but whoever the owner is sure has a great sense of humor.  Not sure if you guys are having the same problem with irrational hoarding in the UK.


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## JR 137 (Mar 30, 2020)

Non-Coronavirus related, and I soooo want to do this. I don’t have a spot for a raised deck, so I can only suggest it to others:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Steve (Mar 30, 2020)

Xue Sheng said:


>


I have a picture of one of my cats sitting in a box in exactly that same pose...  will post it if I can find it.


----------



## _Simon_ (Mar 31, 2020)

JR 137 said:


> Non-Coronavirus related, and I soooo want to do this. I don’t have a spot for a raised deck, so I can only suggest it to others:
> View attachment 22747


Hahahaha I love this...


----------



## _Simon_ (Mar 31, 2020)

Xue Sheng said:


>


Ahhhhhh EVERY DAMN TIME

Hahaha...


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Apr 1, 2020)

_Simon_ said:


> Ahhhhhh EVERY DAMN TIME
> 
> Hahaha...


And the small dog if he jumps off the lap.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 1, 2020)

Can't post the actual image because of the language but the basis was that the cat asked the owner if he wanted the radio left on while the cat went out. Put your own swear words in


----------



## jobo (Apr 1, 2020)

wont up load, never mind it was extremely funny


----------



## _Simon_ (Apr 1, 2020)

jobo said:


> wont up load, never mind it was extremely funny


Will take your word for it! XD (Curious what it was though)


----------



## jobo (Apr 1, 2020)

_Simon_ said:


> Will take your word for it! XD (Curious what it was though)


 some one has overdubbed Hitler ranting about the virus


----------



## _Simon_ (Apr 1, 2020)

jobo said:


> some one has overdubbed Hitler ranting about the virus


Ah just watched a few.. hahahaha ah hilarious... it was only a matter of time


----------



## JR 137 (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## JR 137 (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## _Simon_ (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Tez3 (Apr 10, 2020)

This may be a bit British, depends on whether you know the expression. ( it's from London Underground, they often do thoughts for the day throughtout the year)


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 23, 2020)

How I felt when I left work yesterday


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## _Simon_ (Apr 24, 2020)

On that thread....


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## JR 137 (May 13, 2020)




----------



## _Simon_ (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## _Simon_ (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Oily Dragon (Jun 25, 2020)

_Simon_ said:


> A very helpful fitness vid for those at home! I was in absolute tears watching this XDXDXD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is pretty much me in another 50 years.


----------



## JR 137 (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## JR 137 (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Steve (Jul 14, 2020)

JR 137 said:


> View attachment 22987


I think burning man is going to be one hell of a party once this is over.


----------



## _Simon_ (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Steve (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## _Simon_ (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## jobo (Sep 8, 2020)

Steve said:


> View attachment 23129


yea but there but this is not a 90% risk, for the first example 

its hard to say what is is exaxtly but its certainly in single figures


----------



## JR 137 (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## Steve (Sep 8, 2020)

jobo said:


> yea but there but this is not a 90% risk, for the first example
> 
> its hard to say what is is exaxtly but its certainly in single figures


I applaud you for saying "hard to say... exactly" and "certainly in single figures" in the same sentence without a trace of irony.  Bravo.


----------



## Steve (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## jobo (Sep 8, 2020)

Steve said:


> I applaud you for saying "hard to say... exactly" and "certainly in single figures" in the same sentence without a trace of irony.  Bravo.


in single figures is inexactly, 

its 5 % pl us or minus 4 if you want it exact


----------



## Steve (Sep 8, 2020)

jobo said:


> in single figures is inexactly,
> 
> its 5 % pl us or minus 4 if you want it exact


Depends on the scale, if we're being precise.


----------



## jobo (Sep 8, 2020)

Steve said:


> Depends on the scale, if we're being precise.


1 to 100, thats general how percentages work


----------



## Steve (Sep 8, 2020)

jobo said:


> 1 to 100, thats general how percentages work


To what decimal?  I mean, are we talking 9.99% or 9.999%?  What if the risk is actually 10.001%?  How are we measuring risk?  As I said... depends on the scale.

In related news, I think it's fascinating to see how you think about things.  While most people understand that it's a joke, if anything, they would rightly point out that there's no way to accurately quantify the risk...  so 90% vs 30% etc.  Numbers taken out of thin air, really.  Too many variable to quantify, even if the order of the relative risk is accurate.  I mean, most people just get that this is not a scientific scale.    

Not you, though.  You're like, "Hard to say...  for some people.  But not for me!  It's definitely single digits.  Yeah!"  You survey the terrain and say, "This... this is the hill I will die on."


----------



## jobo (Sep 8, 2020)

Steve said:


> To what decimal?  I mean, are we talking 9.99% or 9.999%?  What if the risk is actually 10.001%?  How are we measuring risk?  As I said... depends on the scale.
> 
> In related news, I think it's fascinating to see how you think about things.  While most people understand that it's a joke, if anything, they would rightly point out that there's no way to accurately quantify the risk...  so 90% vs 30% etc.  Numbers taken out of thin air, really.  Too many variable to quantify, even if the order of the relative risk is accurate.  I mean, most people just get that this is not a scientific scale.
> 
> Not you, though.  You're like, "Hard to say...  for some people.  But not for me!  It's definitely single digits.  Yeah!"  You survey the terrain and say, "This... this is the hill I will die on."


to one decimal, thats what single figure means???

5.1 is not single figure, go figure


----------



## JR 137 (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## JR 137 (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## JR 137 (Sep 8, 2020)

@jobo and @Steve 
I hope you both realize the picture and percentages you’re arguing over are a joke.


----------



## Steve (Sep 8, 2020)

JR 137 said:


> @jobo and @Steve
> I hope you both realize the picture and percentages you’re arguing over are a joke.
> View attachment 23136


I thought it was banter.  I mean, if I'm scripting out dialogue, things are getting pretty silly.


----------



## Steve (Sep 8, 2020)

JR 137 said:


> @jobo and @Steve
> I hope you both realize the picture and percentages you’re arguing over are a joke.
> View attachment 23136


----------



## Steve (Sep 8, 2020)

JR 137 said:


> View attachment 23135


Reminds me of a video from our local news station, Q13.  I saw this live and laughed so hard my stomach hurt:


----------



## _Simon_ (Sep 9, 2020)

JR 137 said:


> View attachment 23134


HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## JR 137 (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## Oily Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Balas Sermas (Sep 19, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> Perhaps it's being ex military but I've always found anything that makes you laugh gets you through a crisis. Admittedly some military humour is on the 'dark side' ( you think? as Gibbs would say) but I thought a thread to post up all the funny jokes, memes, pictures etc about self isolating, social distancing etc would do more good than us arguing about it. I'll start.



I wish I was military trained right now. I have grown kinda soft.


----------

